# There once were big fish!!



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

This site and this section in general have been too boring. I haven't seen a good picture in quite some time. So excluding my mug being in them, take a look at these little fat guys. The smaller one is 29lb and the larger in 43 lb. Unfortunatley that was my last and biggest flathead of the year. But fortuanate for me is that I managed to pull both of these fish from the exact same spot in a lake one week apart The kicker is the night time temps were well into the 30's and most of you were snuggled in your warm beds by then. Hell, the night I got the 43lb I spent the rest of the mourning duck hunting and picked up a banded bird. 
What a good day that was!!!

Well enough chit chat, here are my babies!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some nice catfish...alot of us catfisherman have moved to other forums. Good to see some talk going on.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I quit flatheadin for 2 reasons...too much exposure and a giant tree fell in our cattin hole. If the water comes up this spring hopefully it will blow it out and I can do some flatheading. Not so many years ago, lots of great fish were posted but then it got crazy and alot of people have gone to keepin their mouth shut about their catches.

Jake


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

For what its worth, the GMR in Dayton finally has a more green then brown color as of yesterday and is only up about 6" from where we were 10 days ago. I am hitting the OR on Sat am, early so maybe Ill be able to post something for you guys. Last time down I only got 1 real good run, missed em clean ( that was 2 weks ago)
I figure we will see more action in this board if the temps would get up into the 40's,
That should be in another 4 months or so,  

Jack, Im countin on you to posts some encouraging results over the holidays!

Salmonid


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

WOW! nice fish!


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Is that a pay-lake where you caught those? Not causing trouble, just curious..

I would love to hook into a43lber...


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Was not from a pay lake.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

nice catches ya craaazyman.. no wonder u haven't call me in awhile..


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Never been to a paylake yet. Just our public waterways!


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Rob.
Glad to see you finally got rid of the sissy glove in the 2nd.pic


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Mark, 

Do you want one of my bigger cat combos Sat? If so let me know. You have my #'s. I'll be expecting a call w/ some "goodies".


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Wheres the picture of the banded bird?


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

For some reason I didn't even bother taking a picture of it.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

This picture may need a little explanation  

On a slow nite of flathead fishing, several of us were anxiously awaiting a flathead run.

As the night wore on we considered our options and offered a challenge to Rob. We new there were several channel cats where we were fishing so we rigged my bluegill pole (microlite w/4# test) with a hook and a piece of shad.

Naturally this channel cat hit it and Rob fought the fish for several minutes while the rest of us cheered and hooted. The channel cat put up a mighty battle for the tiny rod and reel and provided us some entertainment.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Yadda yadda yadda, what a putz! How much did ya hafta pay a seamstress to make you a Flathead shaped pillowcase to wrap those Carp up in for the pics? Ha! Nice fish Rob! I 'member them, lol. You must have cabin fever to post that, but, well, ....I must have it too to answer, lol.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Well Robby it wasn't a whole lot warmer those nights than it has been here the last couple of days, so it must be time to fish again. This is probably the last of my waterfowl hunting so now it is time to start preparing for the monster cats.
But just for good measures I may have to start off with a little channel cat chasing too!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Those are some really bragg,'n fish. Nice to see some pictures of cats again.
Thanks for sharing.


----------

